# Car travel set up



## Prairie Mom (Jan 7, 2016)

*

*
*My tips for long distance car travel:*
This is especially intended for cold rides.​-
-
*Before you leave:*
---Buy "Hot hands" or other brand handwarmers. If you can't find them in your local sporting goods department, you can order them on Amazon year round. You MUST have these in case of an emergency.


---Assemble your travel setup as early as possible to monitor the temperature and sort out any issues.
---Make your tortoise spend time in the travel set up as often as possible before you travel. A little time over several days will really help your tortoise feel more comfortable and safe when it's time to hit the road.
---Focus on Hydration and soak your tortoise a lot the week before you travel. If your tortoise is severely stressed he may not eat and drink as he should. Soak often and mist your tortoise's food with water leading up to the trip to make sure you he is as healthy as possible.

*What to pack for your tortoise:*


---Handwarmers!!! We always pack tons of these. If your heating cuts out for any reason, you can place the handwarmers in towels around the inside of your container.
---Small temp gun
---Extra aluminum foil and tape
---Extra CHE is a good idea
---Water (we keep emergency water and a few snacks in our car for people and pets too)
---Food for a few days (you can always buy greens at your destination, but keep some with you too)
---Dried food like Mazuri is a good idea
---A wad of bags to grab out soiled substrate
---Your soaking tub. (Our soaker tub has always been large, so we use this to store all the packed supplies)
-
*-
The Travel Setup*



We picked up the largest Tupperware type storage bin we could get, kept the lid, and cut a large hole in the lid for a light and a Ceramic Heat Emitter.



Wrap the edges of your cut-out hole in Aluminum foil just in case your heating elements bump into the plastic.
*-*
*-*
*Here's a few peeks at how the inside is set up...* 



We use towels just to keep everything a bit tighter and more snug. Our tortoise is comfortable enough that she does move around, eat, and drink. The towels are also a good idea to bring along, because you can wrap the hand-warmers in them in case of an emergency. Our Sulcata has never tried to eat the towels, but you know your tortoise best. We've also never had problems using a plastic water and food dish when we travel.-So far so good! If you're afraid your tortoise will try to eat the plastic, use something else.



*Hide:*
Our hide is simply a buried cat litter container. She's starting to outgrow this and next trip, we'll probably just make a tarp "curtain" over the back half of the container.

*Travel Lights are not for every tort:*
Notice the simple battery powered push-light inside. When we first travelled with our tortoise, we kept it completely dark hoping this would help her feel safe. *Dark is probably a good idea for a really scared tortoise.* Eventually, our tortoise got used to it and obviously felt so safe that we added in some light to help her snack and move around better on trips.
-
-
*Heat and Electronics:*
We use the very basics. We only bring a Mercury Vapor Bulb if we know we'll be gone on a longer trip and there won't be much outside time.

---We use a ceramic heat emmiter plugged into the simplest reptile thermostat
..................................................................


---The lamp hangs from a separately purchased lamp stand:

......................................................................................................


---Make sure the lamp is securely attached to the lamp stand. Mine is attached in 3 different places:


***Also do yourself a favor and scotch tape the "On/off" switch in the "on" positition. Once, it took me an embarrassingly long while to figure out the switch had been bumped "off". 

---I bought a cheap outdoor wireless thermometer and set the view screen in a cup holder at the front of the car.



---We use an inexpensive car power converter (I've seen them called "inverters" too) that can convert "house" power to a plug adapter that fits in your car's lighter. THESE ARE AWESOME and easily available everywhere!


Our lamp is plugged into the reptile thermostat and the thermostat is plugged into the car power converter.
-
*-
Then cover the open lid hole and lampstand so no heat can escape!


*
I like to tape together a double layered "aluminum blanket" (tape only on the side opposite of heat fixture)


-
-
*After I've tested the set up and prepared my tortoise for a few days, it's OFF TO THE CAR!*


Obviously, heat up the car nice and toasty and remember to have your travel container preheated before you carry it out as well.



Our van's automakers saw us coming and thought to put a cigarrette lighter in the trunk.
Previously, we've used a basic home extension cord and plugged it into the converter in the front of the car. It was twist-tied with the cords to the kids' dvd player.

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Now, let's see how the freezing cold trip went:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------*

*

*
Burgers, cartoons, comfy dog, and didn't use the throw up kit, so all's well 
*

*Renewable energy at work!  It's very windy where I live and you'll sometimes see acres full of these.
*

*
Speed reduced. CHECK!

*Outside it's: -15'F. Inside parts of the car are: 77'F & 69'F.


BUT MAVIS IS A COMFY...


and she's doing just fine...

*


----------



## johnandjade (Jan 7, 2016)

WOW!!!! go you!!!! thats one heck of a travel kit! great advice


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 7, 2016)

johnandjade said:


> WOW!!!! go you!!!! thats one heck of a travel kit! great advice


Thanks, John! I guess I won't be accused of lack of effort


----------



## johnandjade (Jan 7, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Thanks, John! I guess I won't be accused of lack of effort




room for one more?!


----------



## wellington (Jan 7, 2016)

The oldest child and the dog doesn't look as thrilled as the younges child and the tort. I like the set up. Just an FYI, you can cut the hole in the plastic top small, so the light dome fixture can sit on on the tin foil lined rim and the mvb or Che sits over the hole. This will help less heat to escape. Hope all enjoyed the trip. Where were you traveling, looked very nasty, like the winters I usually have, but not yet this year, knocking on wood.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 7, 2016)

johnandjade said:


> room for one more?!


YOU!?-You bet. You'll have to squeeze in next to my son in the middle row. Don't worry...DVD there too.
Another dog?- Probably
Another Tort?-doubtful
Another kid??-----NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 7, 2016)

I have not seen those car socket converters before - will see if we can get them for uk plugs.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 7, 2016)

wellington said:


> The oldest child and the dog doesn't look as thrilled as the younges child and the tort.


I just caught her in a bad moment. Here's a smile But you're right about the dog. He's a mamma's boy and didn't like being IN the car while I stood OUTSIDE it!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 7, 2016)

wellington said:


> Just an FYI, you can cut the hole in the plastic top small, so the light dome fixture can sit on on the tin foil lined rim and the mvb or Che sits over the hole.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^--------------------Good ADVICE!  Everybody see that!??


----------



## johnandjade (Jan 7, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> I have not seen those car socket converters before - will see if we can get them for uk plugs.




you can, think halfords sell


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 7, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> I have not seen those car socket converters before - will see if we can get them for uk plugs.


Would this be the right kind of plug, Lyn?
Here's a UK Amazon listing I came across: http://www.amazon.co.uk/BESTEK-Inve...206199&sr=8-4&keywords=uk+car+power+converter

-Where I live, they're everywhere, but I never noticed them until I had to transport a tortoise. They're in department stores here as well as auto parts stores.


----------



## Big Charlie (Jan 7, 2016)

Amazingly well thought out set-up. Charlie's longest car ride was about 2 1/2 hours in the middle of summer when we moved to our current house over 10 years ago. I hope I remember to look for this thread if we ever have to take him anywhere.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 7, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Would this be the right kind of plug, Lyn?
> Here's a UK Amazon listing I came across: http://www.amazon.co.uk/BESTEK-Inve...206199&sr=8-4&keywords=uk+car+power+converter
> 
> -Where I live, they're everywhere, but I never noticed them until I had to transport a tortoise. They're in department stores here as well as auto parts stores.


Yes that looks about right - thanks!
You're right - I've never had any need to look for them or notice before, but always handy to have if you have a tort!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 7, 2016)

Big Charlie said:


> Amazingly well thought out set-up. Charlie's longest car ride was about 2 1/2 hours in the middle of summer when we moved to our current house over 10 years ago. I hope I remember to look for this thread if we ever have to take him anywhere.


Thanks!


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 7, 2016)

johnandjade said:


> you can, think halfords sell


Thanks John - if I ever travel with Lola that will be invaluable to have a brilliant travel set up like this.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jan 7, 2016)

This is outstanding! It almost makes me wish I traveled more than 2 hours to the lakehouse occasionally, but i'm kind of a hermit, and i'm okay with that.


----------



## TerrapinStation (Jan 8, 2016)

ROADTRIP!!!!!

Haha now I want Wendy's........

Looks awesome!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 8, 2016)

Odin's Gma said:


> This is outstanding! It almost makes me wish I traveled more than 2 hours to the lakehouse occasionally, but i'm kind of a hermit, and i'm okay with that.


This is a HUGE compliment coming from the keeper of Odin


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 8, 2016)

TerrapinStation said:


> Haha now I want Wendy's........


awwww....man! Now, I do TOO!

 Thanks!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 9, 2016)

Very nice set up! Where are you traveling to?


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 9, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> *
> View attachment 161366
> *
> *My tips for long distance car travel:*
> ...



THIS IS TERRIFIC!!!!!
TREMENDOUSLY helpful!!!!
Lots of great tips!!!! Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 9, 2016)

Pokeymeg said:


> Very nice set up! Where are you traveling to?


Nothing too exciting. Two of my kiddos require specialized medical care that isn't available in every hospital. No drama They're doing well, but we will always have to travel a few times a year whether a pet sitter is available or not. One way is about 8hrs, but all kids and animals in my family become excellent travelers. -Including the tortoise!!! -which happily surprises me!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 9, 2016)

Moozillion said:


> THIS IS TERRIFIC!!!!!
> TREMENDOUSLY helpful!!!!
> Lots of great tips!!!! Thank you so much!!!!!!


Yaaay! So glad you think so


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 9, 2016)

About the photos in my thread...
Most of the photos were taken in my state. The "Slick Road reduce speed" photo was taken minutes from my house, leaving the boundaries of the small city we live in. Believe it or not, that photo was taken a little after NOON. We waited a bit for the roads to get cleared off before heading out. We always check the weather closely and there is an AM "Road advisory" radio station that leaves you with little surprises. Feel free to send me a PM if you're looking for more details and forgive me if I take a while to get back to you
-
-
Here's a few other Windshield Photos:
-
-
Just after the slick road sign









Photos never do these things justice. They are roughly the size of smaller skyscrapers.



Flattest parts of the drive, but the elevation is still really high.

Icy lake



Here's another "in the van" shot


I want you to know that the pink tub on the bottom of the photo is my car "throw up kit" 
Happily, since I've been more diligent in administering doses of Dramamine, we haven't needed it for a very long time.


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 14, 2016)

Very useful travel plan, thanks for sharing! I could really go for some Wendy's now too... I love the wind turbines; I think they're cute. I sure wish I'd see more of them around here but it's not a super windy area.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 15, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Very useful travel plan, thanks for sharing! I could really go for some Wendy's now too... I love the wind turbines; I think they're cute. I sure wish I'd see more of them around here but it's not a super windy area.


Glad you think so!

I love the wind turbines too and we're certainly in the right area for them. These are the huge mega turbines. In areas without much wind, it takes smaller turbines that spin at faster speeds. These ones are big beautiful and seriously the size of sky scrapers. They turn rather slowly, but think of the amount of wind power it takes to move them and what that is generating! When you actually see those guys moving quickly, you better be holding the wheel tightly! There is one that is only about a yard from the freeway. I can't help but stare up at it and gawk at it every time....ummmm....unless I'm the one driving


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 18, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Glad you think so! I love the wind turbines too and we're certainly in the right area for them. These are the huge mega turbines. In areas without much wind, it takes smaller turbines that spin at faster speeds. These ones are big beautiful and seriously the size of sky scrapers. They turn rather slowly, but think of the amount of wind power it takes to move them and what that is generating! When you actually see those guys moving quickly, you better be holding the wheel tightly! There is one that is only about a yard from the freeway. I can't help but stare up at it and gawk at it every time....ummmm....unless I'm the one driving


I love passing them on the way to Toronto, in the southernmost part of Ontario. There is some serious wind there and they have the gigantic turbines there! Whee!


----------

